# i click install but nothing happens



## george1991 (Nov 16, 2010)

my pc is very good and the game that i bought is international basketball manager....i put install from auto run but nothing happens...help!


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to TSF 
It sounds like there might be scratches, or your CD is damaged.
Does your DVD Drive read the disk?


----------



## AciDrone (Nov 16, 2010)

I am having a similar problem with any game that i try to install, whether from a disk or .exe file stored on HD. The installers just wont load for love nor money!

:upset:


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

what operating system are you guys using?


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

One looks like they're using 7, and the other Vista.
Have you tried updating your drivers?


----------



## AciDrone (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, all my drivers are bang up to date and in full working order. The only thing I can think of is that I have accidently deleted something vital in the registry, does that seem like a possibility for this problem?


----------



## tomcat1965 (Oct 19, 2010)

See if your computer can read the cd by going into My Computer. And click on the drive to see if files are listed. Do you have a raid driver installed? My motherboard reads the sata dvd drive as a removable drive with raid drivers installed. If you clicked to open files rather than execute at any time when a executable cd or dvd was installed it may not start. You need to change the setting for the drive. Go into the control panel and check the settings in Auto Play.


----------



## AciDrone (Nov 16, 2010)

The computer is reading the cd just fine and other software packages/.exe files run and install fine. It only seems to be games that wont install, really weird and frustrating problem.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am not sure why this hasn't been considered, but perhaps it is a problem with your installer software.

You can check if this is the case by download a Setup (e.g. for a free program off Download.com) and seeing if that .exe works.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

You could also try Right click on the exe select properties and set compatibility to xp or something


----------

